# Drop in Activity Level



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

So today my new cobalts were much less active that usual. All we hanging out in the shade. I hope I'm just being a paranoid papa. I did do a few different things yesterday.

I swapped one of the CFL bulbs in the fixture to a GE 6500k. The old bulb was an Ecosmart of the same wattage but unknown color temp. It appears to be yellower, like a soft white.

I fed some hydei for the first time. They were all eating them.

My temps are creeping up to 80 but seldom over and never more than 81 for more than an hr at the peak of the day.

Humidity is 80-100%

They ate and I've seen them all. They all look good, but are just chilling today.

Are periods of decreased activity like this normal? Hopefully I'm being paranoid and I'll be happy to be told so but I don't wanna be the guy that is posting about a sick from when it is face down in the leaves when two days earlier a change in behavior was noticed.

Thanks


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Do they have a little place where they can soak in water? Some say it's not necessary, but, since they sometimes soak when they aren't feeling well, I like to provide a little water.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Maybe they got excited over bigger flies for the first time and overate. Now they're just chillin to Thanksgiving Dinner Syndrome.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Yes they do. Both a water feature and some mag leaves with water in them.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

You mention they are new. In my experience darts are hyperactive when placed in a new cage for several days and as they get used to it they settle down. Also weather systems will affect activity, including breeding.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Pumilo said:


> Maybe they got excited over bigger flies for the first time and overate. Now they're just chillin to Thanksgiving Dinner Syndrome.


Someone better ask Ed what the tryptophan content of D. hydei is!


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

billschwinn said:


> You mention they are new. In my experience darts are hyperactive when placed in a new cage for several days and as they get used to it they settle down. Also weather systems will affect activity, including breeding.


 You have your answer right here!


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

billschwinn said:


> You mention they are new. In my experience darts are hyperactive when placed in a new cage for several days and as they get used to it they settle down. Also weather systems will affect activity, including breeding.


Yeah I think this answer was spot on. I got up this morning and although the lights are not on yet they're all out in the dim morning light coming through my windows. Its funny one of these little buggers did not get the "Tincs are terrestrial memo. I climbs this branchy wood like a ninha to get at flies that seem to congregate at the top.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Keep in mind that terrestrial just means that the animals are found within 3 meters or so of the ground. Unless you have vivariums that are over 9 feet tall, you're keeping all your frogs terrestrially 

Most of my vivariums are 2 feet tall, and all the species/morphs I work with utilize all areas of the vivaria at one time or another.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Yeah. I know. I was just being silly!


----------

